# Anna Hazare: The man who can't be ignored



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

> PUNE: He calls himself a fakir — a man who has no family, no property and no bank balance. He lives in a 10ft x 10ft spartan room attached to the Yadavbaba temple in Ahmednagar's Ralegan Siddhi village, 110km from Pune and wears only khadi.
> 
> But when 71-year-old Kisan Baburao Hazare alias Anna starts an agitation, every leader from Mumbai to Delhi sits up and takes notice. Even his detractors and politicians who hate his guts, grudgingly accept he is the only person who has the power to mobilize common people across the country and shake up a government. His small frail body has taken several blows from the countless agitations, tours and hunger strikes he has undertaken since he came in public life in 1975.
> 
> ...



Anna Hazare: The man who can't be ignored - The Times of India


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

Give you feedback here to the PM.
Prime Minister's Office

Crappy site but still one of the medium to reach PM.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 7, 2011)

So how many of you have joined their campaign ?

I urge everyone to join their Facebook group: India Against Corruption | Facebook

Also Chetan Bhagat has launched "Mera Neta Chor hai" campaign in support of Anna Hazare. 
Mera Neta Chor Hai | Chetan Bhagat


----------



## reddead (Apr 7, 2011)

53 hrs into fast by a 73 yrs old man 
and people say "youth will change the world" bullshit


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

flood the channels with "mera neta chor hai", keep the status everywhere...on websites, blogs, social networking status, user status....frikkin everywhere. Graffiti on walls.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 7, 2011)

yawn

<!-- +5 -->


----------



## Garbage (Apr 7, 2011)

I am from Ahmednagar. And I know Anna Hazare since my childhood. He is an awesome man... He has transferred Ralegan-Siddhi to a very nice village.

India is lucky to have people like these.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 7, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> yawn
> 
> <!-- +5 -->



I think we all are very serious in this matter. 

Done Faun, I have also changed my title here and updated facebook status


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 7, 2011)

After foreign countries like Egypt and Libya it's our time to get rid of corruption. If some body has taken the step we must join him.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2011)

Finally somebody have listened up:
*Sonia Gandhi appeals to Anna Hazare to end fast*


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2011)

^^but still they are vague about civil body inclusion, damn buggers want to choose Pranab Mukharjee. 

Some more info:





> 1. Who is Anna Hazare?
> 
> Anna Hazare is a 72 year young ex-Indian army man. Fought 1965 Indo-Pak War
> 
> ...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 8, 2011)

I am going tommorow to freedom park-Bangalore  to support his campaign....light a candle! 6pm....anyone one coming?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ Many thanks Faun, for putting that quote. I am on to spreading this cause, in the best way possible by me.
PS, that number of mumbai, is coming as busy. But I wont stop trying until, a miss call is registered.

@Faun: The points are a little out of sync, in the quote.
Also, following is the Facebook note, which I drafted for these points, and I urge everyone to share the same.
*11 points that everyone should know about Anna Hazare!*


----------



## blademast3r (Apr 8, 2011)

All of us got together when india won the world cup.. Now lets get together once again and support a great cause.. Go Anna! We will defeat corruption


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2011)

blademast3r said:


> All of us got together when india won the world cup.. Now lets get together once again and support a great cause.. Go Anna! We will defeat corruption



I hope people show atleast the same support as was for WC.

@Vineet signed the petition. And thanks for spreading the word 
*secure.avaaz.org/en/stand_with_anna_hazare/


----------



## limpness (Apr 9, 2011)

@ Faun
Many thanks for Post 11.

Signed the petition too


----------



## Stuge (Apr 9, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5230/5601137099_f7864896ac_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5269/5601134759_64331e8f26_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5601139551_7775567b42_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5266/5601721034_aa91eb0ba7_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5029/5601136043_967cedffd2_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5144/5601723312_c7e483b0f6_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5069/5601134025_fb8f59043d_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5305/5601717918_35b2417ed1_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5601703478_58c9ef6261_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5267/5601702992_fa8b452621_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5029/5601118171_f7118b06e3_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5601117791_17c2fc6663_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5262/5601117457_40f1b02c49_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5109/5601117031_82a4cdbd37_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5148/5601116293_2d719674ac_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5301/5601700150_ef2aed4623_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5265/5601699604_48a88bb529_z.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW! What a protest!
Many thx for posting the pics...!!!


----------



## Garbage (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice pics... Thanks for posting.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 9, 2011)

Guys I want to see your pics.



> Please file the Petition.If you love your country or not it does matter because you are Indian and it's fact.
> 
> Petition


----------



## sparx (Apr 9, 2011)

CNN IBN reports that when Ram Gopal Verma is asked to comment about Anna Hazare, he says "Who is he?"

He is as crap as his films are!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 9, 2011)

Pathetic person and soulless human being.T-bag is better than him.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2011)

@Faun thanks for putting that quote

@Stuge
thanks for the pics


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2011)

Monsoon session na? They will find more excuses till 10. Oh well, people/celebs received their 15 minutes of fame. I am pretty sure company/non government folks have large sum of black money. BTW- NGO and such people are taking this opportunity to advertise themselves. Tch Tch.


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 13, 2011)

It is really nice that a old man anna fighting against the criminal and public also sporting to him.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 13, 2011)

an interesting read: Anna Hazardous


_


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah, read similar articles elsewhere too.made me ponder.

BTW offtopic:  I do not trust ramdev and other babas like him no matter what anyone says. his share of scams/black money will also come into light in due course of time.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

what if this Lokpaal guy becomes corrupt?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> yeah, read similar articles elsewhere too.made me ponder.
> 
> BTW offtopic:  I do not trust ramdev and other babas like him no matter what anyone says. his share of scams/black money will also come into light in due course of time.



ramdev started the bharat swabhiman andolan *www.bharat-swabhiman.com. he and rajiv dixit have conducted several anti corruption rallies. rajiv dixit is also famous for his various lectures against MNCs govt etc.. sadly that guy died under mysterious circumstances. all of ramdev's trusts accounts are made public in their website after the joker digvijay singh asked him to do so. his rally on 27th feb on ramlila maidan attracted several thousand people but it did not even receive mild media coverage... so I have some trust left in ramdev.

some twitter people are saying that 3 media groups are planning sting operations on ramdev and will mostly be made public during may so as to spoil his plans of launching a political party during june.

but this agnivesh guy is an open supporter of maoists and a former politician in haryana. no. 1 crook he is.



_


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

ico said:


> what if this Lokpaal guy becomes corrupt?



yeah absolutely.that's not a distant possibility. Take for instance Lok-Ayukts in various states. In MP, I have read in newspaper that lok-ayukt, instead of helping people who come with complaints spends most of his time in praising government. Totally opposite here in Bangalore, Karnatak Justice Hegde is a hero. He openly criticizes government. One time when govt reinstated corrupt babus back after quashing cases against them. Hegde was so frustrated that he decided to quit, but was persuaded back.

What Anna did was right. Although I admit that making government, chosen by people, bend on its knees is wrong because then you are making mockery of democracy. But this govt has broken all records of corruption and should be taught some lesson. Come next election, everyone knows which party to vote.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 14, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> but this agnivesh guy is an open supporter of maoists and a former politician in haryana. no. 1 crook he is.


maoists are fighting against the government opression. you would fight too, if your home was burnt down and your friends, neighbors and family were tortured and deported.



gagan007 said:


> yeah, read similar articles elsewhere too.made me ponder.
> 
> BTW offtopic:  I do not trust ramdev and other babas like him no matter what anyone says. his share of scams/black money will also come into light in due course of time.


me too, never trusted a baba, but ramdev looks "comparatively" clean.



ico said:


> what if this Lokpaal guy becomes corrupt?


we cannot know that.


----------



## Daily News (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi...guys!!!
n hey ICO...nice question though....and also a difficult one!!!
"what if he becomes corrupt??" well, that's not the case here.
How can you be so sure about it that this is not yet another publicity stunt..or yet another diversion for public's own good...!!!!
Its politics guyz and it SUXX!!!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 14, 2011)

Got this mail today, full content is below. Important lines are bold.



> Last week Anna Hazare led a phenomenal people-powered victory to purge India of corruption. But that was just the first step -- in just 2 days the Jan Lok Pal drafting committee will hold their first meeting -- and we need all eyes on the process.
> 
> *Anna Hazare has called for the all-important drafting meetings to be videoed for all of India to see -- creating maximum transparency and accountability.* This will help prevent powerful and corrupt politicians from pressing, bribing or forcing committee members into back-room tricks to weaken the bill and foil our movement.
> 
> ...



*I am hoping that does gives some relief to the concerns raised by ico.*


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

^^good news. Lets see where this is heading to. Should be the first step to make India better after so long time.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> maoists are fighting against the government opression. you would fight too, if your home was burnt down and your friends, neighbors and family were tortured and deported.[...]



you are very bland in your statements. don't believe everything that the english mainstream media throws. to understand maoists, naxalites and other radical separatists movements, one need to understand their funding, sources of advanced weapons, communication systems used and also whether their agenda resonates with the local people, which is clearly not the case here with the people. more reading into how western governments create instabilities for the sovereignty or economy of developing/third world countries using covert NGOs and other sinister means will help in getting a clear perspective here.



_


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> you are very bland in your statements. don't believe everything that the english mainstream media throws. to understand maoists, naxalites and other radical separatists movements, one need to understand their funding, sources of advanced weapons, communication systems used and also whether their agenda resonates with the local people, which is clearly not the case here with the people. more reading into how western governments create instabilities for the sovereignty or economy of developing/third world countries using covert NGOs and other sinister means will help in getting a clear perspective here.
> 
> 
> 
> _



Agree with that.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> you are very bland in your statements. don't believe everything that the english mainstream media throws. to understand maoists, naxalites and other radical separatists movements, one need to understand their funding, sources of advanced weapons, communication systems used and also whether their agenda resonates with the local people, which is clearly not the case here with the people. more reading into how western governments create instabilities for the sovereignty or economy of developing/third world countries using covert NGOs and other sinister means will help in getting a clear perspective here.


i agree that the majority of naxals/maoist are just opportunists, but it originally started out as a protest against unfair government land deals/allotment.
both sides are in the wrong now, but initially it was the government who started it all

i do admit i read it in outlook. and i read an interview of their leader


----------



## rishitells (Apr 17, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> yeah, read similar articles elsewhere too.made me ponder.
> 
> BTW offtopic:  I do not trust ramdev and other babas like him no matter what anyone says. his share of scams/black money will also come into light in due course of time.



Man, Swami Ramdev has challenged the government to conduct any type, and any level of investigation on him and his trust, what else do u want? I wonder why you people are always bashing Swami Ramdev? As for his possessions, he does not have any personal property or bank account, and I challange you to bet anything on me for that. Why do you not blame Sonia Gandhi for the Biggest Scams of the history? Why do you not blame a$$holes like Digvijay Singh? If Swami Ramdev raises his voice against corruption, what the hell is wrong with that? *He has clearly stated and taken a vow that he will not take any Political Position like minister or something.* He will continue to teach yoga, forever, but his only and only mission is to get India corruption free. He has two clothes on his body, and you want him to take them off and get naked?? 



DigitalDude said:


> ramdev started the bharat swabhiman andolan *www.bharat-swabhiman.com. he and rajiv dixit have conducted several anti corruption rallies. rajiv dixit is also famous for his various lectures against MNCs govt etc.. sadly that guy died under mysterious circumstances. all of ramdev's trusts accounts are made public in their website after the joker digvijay singh asked him to do so. his rally on 27th feb on ramlila maidan attracted several thousand people but it did not even receive mild media coverage... so I have some trust left in ramdev.
> 
> some twitter people are saying that 3 media groups are planning sting operations on ramdev and will mostly be made public during may so as to spoil his plans of launching a political party during june.
> 
> ...



Bhai, I really admire you that you at least mention Shri Rajiv Dixit here. My heart still cries remembering his death. He was my God, he was my Guru.. 

And all the guys here who support the mission against corruption, let me tell you that it was the Rajiv Bhai who started Bharat Swabhimaan, and Swami Ramdev was under his guidance. He was a genius, computer-minded, highly intelligent.... I dont have proper words to describe him. Just listen to his lectures guys, it will be the only tribute to him if we follow his dream... 

If you see such great hype against corruption and all that, its because of Rajiv Dixit, and his Bharat Swabhimaan mission. When Shri Anna Hazare came in the Ramlila Maidan Rally Against Corruption, he also praised Swami Ramdev and his mission, and not only him, everyone that was present there did it. And Take time to see the lecture of Shri Ram Jethmalani, who said he will spent his rest of the lifetime under the Guidance of SwamiJi. The Media didn't give any coverage of the rally, but just watch the videos and you will get an idea how Huge it was.

YouTube - 27-02-2011-BHARAT SWABHIMAN-RALLY-RAMLILA-GROUND-DELHI (5).mp4

Now they have created India Against Corruption, but it all started with the rally. Its the Bharat Swabhimaan Mission that created the plot. 
Rajiv Dixit was certainly murdered by his enemies, as he fearlessly revealed many secrets and continued to oppose the threats to the nation.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ I also admire him very much. He had a lot of guts. very sad to see his bluish face after he died.

his lectures should be translated to regional languages so that it can reach many people in the south who don't know hindi much.



_

sorry for too much OT.

just came across this deeply buried article in TOI and doomgiver came to mind.. so posting it here

Villagers see Red over NREGA - The Times of India



_


----------



## Rite_Rebel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup we "young" people can learn a lot about doing something meaningful instead of just blaming and despising the politicians for everything. Sure this whole mess is their fault but then aren't these people chosen among us by us? Thing is most of us are just to comfortable in our little lives to even give a damn about thinking how we can help others, society and mankind in general..Cleaning up this crap starts with getting our own act together. Unless every one of us makes an attempt to change, people like Anna Hazare will be the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 18, 2011)

try to find someone who is willing to give up a cozy life for the hellish firepits(ok, im 
exaggerating)
 of indian politics, and sacrificing his own ambition for the greater good, and remaining uncorrupted.

the total number will be countable on one hand


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

But we should keep in mind that every politician is not corrupt. Its only coz of a few (maybe very few [or even fewer]) clean politicians (feels weird typing this) that our country hasnt collapsed.

I remember reading an article where in russia there is a city(or state i guess) where corruption is so rampant that the local goondas hire the police and extort money. Basically they run the government there since all the police and politicians are their own men. 

Even though we are not there but we are surely heading in that direction. I may not have worded properly the above para prompting many people to think we are already in that state. But its not its like having every police politician corrupt where even such discussions as this are done in the "Jokes" or "Fiction" thread.

I hope the bill gets passed. As a start instead of clicking on a link to facebook to support the cause and then taking a bite off the pizza sitting next to you do something in real life. Stop bribing the traffic police wallah. He is the only one i ve paid bribe to till now so im stating him. I'm 21 so not many scenarios. But stop bribing them. They aint stealing off our pockets we give it to them by our own hands. 

Jai Hind


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 25, 2011)

quite correct, also, in russia, taxes pay YOU!!!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> quite correct, also, in russia, taxes pay YOU!!!



^^ Really? How does the heck, does That happen


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

eh, its a joke, like, everything is reversed in soviet russia (russian reversal), so, a car drives YOU, a burger eats YOU, and pokemon catch YOU.

In Soviet Russia... | Know Your Meme


----------

